# Rancilio arm on gaggia carezza



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

i was just shopping for a new group gasket for my carezza (im hoping its the same one as the classic) and i noticed that they also sell the rancilio steam arm as a mod for the classic, would anyone happen to know if it will also fit my carezza? the connecting bolt looks very similar, not that i mind the one thats on there i just heard the rancilio is an improvement and its only 16 quid

EDIT

never mind, found a tutorial


----------

